# Pachmayr Tactical Grip



## 2gunkenny (Jun 19, 2011)

I like the look of the Pachmayr Tactical grip but can't seem to find which ones would work best on the Ruger SR9C. If anyone happens to have one on their gun,please let me know which model number it is.


----------

